
360° GigaPixel Panoramas of Notre Dame Spire and Carpentry - kweks
https://www.martinloyer.fr/gigapixels-360/NotreDame/
======
kweks
My business partner and I had the privilege of performing the first (and sadly
the last) study on the Notre Dame Spire since the 1930s.

Our mission was to survey and digitize every square centimeter of the spire,
in order that the Ministry of Culture could determine if repairs were
required.

Our previous mission involved the same for the 12 statues surrounding the
spire.

We also shot 32 360 gigapixel panoramas on the roof, towers, spire and
roofspace. These were hitherto unseen by the public.

Some of the highlights include the "Jupiter" or "Bolt of Lightning" wood joint
that held the spire's core (1 solid oak trunk) in place, while distributing
the weight horizontally, and several photos from inside the roofspace itself.
It's fairly stunning, and we felt compelled to share, so that others may
appreciate the workmanship and hidden secrets behind this icon.

